# Question about my new XD 9



## cnynctry (Aug 23, 2008)

I've just got a new XD 9 Service yesterday. It just feels right. I'm so used to a handgun with a hammer and safety. It feels like I'm forgetting something when I place back in the holster or ready to fire. I'll get used to it I'm sure.

My question is what to do when the gun is empty and just storing it. My past is telling me you should never dry fire a gun. There is no way to un-cock it except to dry fire. Or is there? Does it hurt to leave it cocked? (constant internal tension) Should I un-cock it by dry firing?

Thanks


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with dryfiring a centerfire pistol. Actually most people recommend dry firing your XD, Glock, M&P etc. you can make trigger smoother, and will improve your trigger control. If nothing else theere would be nothing wrong dry firing to store, I keep my Glock loaded and cocked the majority of the time. Thats the point in having a gun.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

cnynctry said:


> My question is what to do when the gun is empty and just storing it. My past is telling me you should never dry fire a gun. There is no way to un-cock it except to dry fire. Or is there? Does it hurt to leave it cocked? (constant internal tension) Should I un-cock it by dry firing?


No harm dry firing the XD. I hope to God it doesn't hurt the XD to leave it cocked because that would mean I'd have to carry with an empty chamber. :smt033


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Not to worry either way. If placing in long term storage I would remove the magazine remove the round from the chamber.
Make certain I had removed the round from the chamber 2 more times.
Final step is to point at a safe spot like barrel full of sand pull the trigger then place in storage.

Practice trigger control by dry firing all you wish but you might want to use snap caps. I don't.

Have fun and stay safe.

:mrgreen:


----------



## cnynctry (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks guys. That's exactly what I was hoping to hear.


----------

